# CyanogenMod ROM for Stratosphere?



## acejavelin

So it appears that there is no CyanogenMod ROM for the Stratosphere and I don't understand why... we have root, ClockworkMod Recovery, custom kernels, complete source code, tools, plenty of users, and other complete ROM images already... so why no CyanogenMod yet?

Don't get me wrong, I have heard awesome things about the Tweaked 2.1 ROM by dwitherell and appreciate his and everyone elses hard work on this, and although I haven't tried it yet I will be soon, but I have used CyanogenMod before and really liked it.

I am asking everyone to show your support to get CyanogenMod officially supported for the Stratosphere by registering for CyanogenMod Forums and showing your support by posting in this thread: http://forum.cyanoge...phere-sch-i405/


----------



## defe

The strat doesn't really have complete source code. The RIL (Radio Interface Layer) is propriety coded by Samsung and they have not released the source code for that. So if you want your phone to have a data connection, to make phone calls and text, then having the RIL is necessary. The reason we have ROMs like tweaked is because they are basicly stock with just a few differences, hence the name. Refer to this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...ith-this-phone/.

I other words, don't expect much. I like what the developers that are actually doing things have done so far, but they are limited in what they can actually do because of the lack of the RIL.


----------



## dwitherell

Yup - what defe said. I am really rather new to all of this sorta thing, so getting something like cm going is well beyond me currently. I've amassed just enough knowledge to make what folks are stuck with at least (in my opinion) a little more bearable, but beyond that I know not how to proceed. Better than nothing I guess


----------



## kevincat3556

Still. About the RILS. What about people that don't use the strategy as a phone? Just wifi only?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin

Hmmm... so some phones just don't get the source code for the RIL, and the Stratosphere is one of them I guess. That explains it I suppose, I guess after work i will just flash dwitherell's ROM then and see how that goes.


----------



## Skylinez

Radio is Data which means no calling/mms or even texting lol.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apollyon0810

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25011-what-is-happening-with-this-phone/page__st__10


----------

